# How to Delete OLK## folder



## gemcomputers (Nov 21, 2005)

When in outlook and you go to save an attachment (word) the default folder is "olk66".
My customer that has this problem is not very maticulous and has accidently saved a bunch of files to this directory. I have show all files and swow system files...I cannot see this folder in explorer. It is in C:/Documents and Settings/"user"/Local Settings/Temperary Internet Files/olk66. I can do the "Save As" thing, go up one folder and like magic, the olk66 is not below. Explorer does not show it, deleteing all files does not delete it.

It is a pain. It is a feature in Outlook (2003) that is supposed to save backups. Sure would like to turn it off.


----------



## groovyCrew (Sep 24, 2007)

For an easy mapping on "where" to find the OLK folder, take a look here:

http://www.groovypost.com/howto/microsoft/outlook/find-the-microsoft-outlook-temporary-olk-folder/

If you don't want to delete the folder, EFS encryption is another option in case you lose your notebook and don't want the data exposed.

--------
groovyCrew
http://www.groovypost.com || Free How-To's and Tech Support


----------

